# Broadchurch



## Ice fyre (May 1, 2013)

Did anyone else watch this superb drama, staring David Tennant and a host of other distinguished actors. 

I found the subject matter to be disturbing, as it was about the death of a child.  But it quickly hooked me, David tennants emotionally disturbed and physically very ill detective was a peformance that deserves some recognition. He played the full spectrum all the way through to the terrible finale.

The supporing cast was bolstered by some amazing talent. I was particularly astonished by Pauline Quirk, I never thought she could act but I was proven wrong. Its one to watch if you can, superb series.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 1, 2013)

Pauline Quirke is an amazing actress - The Sculptress among other roles still haunts me.

To be honest my opinion was the same as for the similar Mayday that the BBC did over four episodes.  (It started the same week).

It started well, really well and it was fantastic in places.  But the middle went on too long and the ending was a bit limp wristed. 

The acting was great - Miller was the only one I was unsure about but I got the impression I was meant to feel that way about her.


----------

